# Cardiology



## happinessinme (Jun 26, 2010)

Hi,
So i have been suffering from long-term heart problems: (chronic palpitation, tachycardia) and currently on beta blocker right now. 
I need information if someone experienced it too, or know someone who has/had it too, which hospital and doctor in singapore and share the experience.
I would be glad if anyone could give me some inputs.
Thank's for the help.


----------

